# Pentax Lens Explanations; World and Train galleries



## Mo (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi,

I've added two more galleries to my site, which focus on trains and various countries.  

If you'd like to check them out, here are multiple links:

World:
http://www.themotec.com/Worldgalleries

Trains:
http://www.themotec.com/Traingalleries

There is a total of nine galleries, and there is also casio and pentax equipment info.  One section explains the meaning of various pentax lenses:

http://www.themotec.com/Ole/EX

Please tell me what you think.

Adam


----------

